# How to convince my girlfriend I'm not crazy



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

Every time I start in on what I need to do/buy this week for my preps she says that I have lost my mind and I'm "wasting my money". Does anybody else have this problem or are you lucky enough to have one that doesn't have her head up her butt and see the road this country is heading down? Lol


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I dunno, you got a picture of your girlfriend?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

cgilbert said:


> Every time I start in on what I need to do/buy this week for my preps she says that I have lost my mind and I'm "wasting my money". Does anybody else have this problem or are you lucky enough to have one that doesn't have her head up her butt and see the road this country is heading down? Lol


you are crazy,

and there are many ways....

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/.../9136-tips-how-get-my-wife-into-prepping.html (just to save double posting the same info) enjoy


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess I am crazy pheniox, I just wish some of it would rub off on her!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

^^^ Yeah... What he said... ^^^


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I dunno, you got a picture of your girlfriend?


Thats just funny Ralph....I got it...


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Do what you feel you need to do man. I know this sounds super vague, but just be practical. Good luck!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

cgilbert said:


> I guess I am crazy pheniox, I just wish some of it would rub off on her!


that's the point accept it  , and read that other thread please, lots of great advice on your problem... its going to save you half your battle, oh its your new hobby (women types understand man hobbies... and support it)


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

Is that the same picture you have old sf guy? Lol


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> that's the point accept it  , and read that other thread please, lots of great advice on your problem... its going to save you half your battle, oh its your new hobby (women types understand man hobbies... and support it)


Who in the hell did you marry? I catch more shit than the septic tank over my "HOBBY" They will accept it? yeah...like hey honey...I have a girl friend on the side..thats alright isn't it? SUre baby...its your hobby...kisses...mmmmwhaaaa.


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

And pheniox I just read it and thanks for the link I'm sure it will help


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife still thinks I'm crazy............. and she's probably right.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Who in the hell did you marry? I catch more shit than the septic tank over my "HOBBY" They will accept it? yeah...like hey honey...I have a girl friend on the side..thats alright isn't it? SUre baby...its your hobby...kisses...mmmmwhaaaa.


wrong kinda hobby 

cars, trucks, planes, guns, models, military history, prepping just to name a few


----------



## boobytrap (Jun 25, 2014)

I think all you boys are crazy, and I wouldn't have it any other way. What natural disaster is in your area that could take out the heater- water or food supply- or even worse the ammo supply-
wimmin types are rather interesting creatures. just do yer do and let her know this is how you plan to take care of her in a bad situation. SL


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

cgilbert said:


> Every time I start in on what I need to do/buy this week for my preps she says that I have lost my mind and I'm "wasting my money". Does anybody else have this problem or are you lucky enough to have one that doesn't have her head up her butt and see the road this country is heading down? Lol


My wife was kind of the same way and I didn't know what to do other than continue my prepping and then an idea hit me. We got to talking about it again and she hit me with the money in my preps then I hit her with "think of it as another form of life insurance" We gladly fork out big bucks every year for car, house, life insurance, medical policies and it is expensive out of the gate and we really so far have never seen a dime of it. Think of the preps as insurance and so far not one food item has gone to waste as we eat up the short term food as the date approaches. This was over a year ago and she hasn't said anything to me since about my preps and I think she even may understand a little, I hope so!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

TALK about it here on the forum. Just DO it at home. She'll notice shelves getting a bit fuller day-by-day, and she might wonder at your sudden interest in gardening, but once she starts to reach for the stuff on the shelf instead of going to the store she's in.

My wife is so on board -- as long as I don't TALK about it -- that she does more than I do most of the time to prep. That's because we LIKE living from our preps instead of just seeing them as a hoarded room full for some unknown future disaster.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh I cant even convince the cat its a good idea. she hasn't been biting the garden plants so I left the door open for her to play on the patio. she was quiet for too long so I get up to check on her- and she was in the cucumber box covering the baby cucumbers like they were little poops. she may be a fine housekeeper- but shes no gardener. :/

I cant help you, meng.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

just buy her jewelry or clothes. it's at the point now, if i spend $100 on something one paycheck my wife knows she has $100 to blow on something she wants...and then you could always take her to the range.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

simple really..dont talk about it to her. and if you do talk about it to her apply it to the reality of your situation. for example, i live on the gulf coast..we have hurricanes. i store food and water and other stuff for this reason. show her pictures and true stories of hurricane damage..it will sink in. can do the same for tornadoes, flooding ect


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

omegabrock said:


> just buy her jewelry or clothes. it's at the point now, if i spend $100 on something one paycheck my wife knows she has $100 to blow on something she wants...and then you could always take her to the range.


for most wimmins in the US buying them jewelry and flowers will get you what you want!! Throw in some compliments and she will forget all about your tin-foil...

Just be careful, too much of the above and she might stop being your _girlfriend_... Then the real trouble begins!:lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I share your miser, bro. My wife swings hot and cold on the subject.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I dunno, you got a picture of your girlfriend?


Yes, by providing a photo, we can help you determine if she is even worth trying to convince, or even keep.

Seriously though, I wouldn't even say anything to her. Just do your own thing. Don't try to hide it but don't talk about it. I think it is really hard to convince people that prepping is justified. People just eventually get it on their own, unfortunately it often takes a disaster of some sort to wake them up. Even after going thru a disaster people still don't prep lol.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

cgilbert said:


> Every time I start in on what I need to do/buy this week for my preps she says that I have lost my mind and I'm "wasting my money"..


Print out these pics and stick them to the fridge door to remind her it's best to get stuff in NOW while we still can, rather than wait til after it hits the fan like this..


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Print out these pics and stick them to the fridge door to remind her it's best to get stuff in NOW while we still can, rather than after it hits the fan..


LOL yes! What website did you get these from?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know if this helps, but I will share a secret. As a paramedic I've seen lots of terrible things that happen to people from illness to large aircraft mid air explosions. prior to August 2005, I sat back in my easy chair and watch the news casts of the terrible events in the world unfold in front of me on the TV and thought how bad for those poor people. If only their government was as good as ours is. I knew in my heart that if I was involved in such a disaster, the government would be there to take care of me and my family and friends. By the end of August 2005 I had a wake up call. I saw the hand writing on the wall. Seeing what happened to the people of New Orleans taught me that we are only numbers to the government. They don't care about us individually. We are only a number, soon to be a statistic on some computer report. Because they don't personally know us, they could care less if we live or die. I for one will not be a statistic on some DC idiot's computer printout if I can help it. 
*Everyone will someday have an epiphany* and know they must prepare for a disaster. Unfortunately, most of them will not realize the need until a few seconds after the SHTF event. Hurricane Katrina and the wonderful job done by the government to abate the human suffering caused by the hurricane that was forecast 5 days ahead of time to be a *BAD* one was my wake up call. I jumped out of bed and got started. Now under the reign of his Royal Hiney Obumer, where people are not only expendable in a disaster but used for political cannon fodder, I fear for the safety of this country and its citizenry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

cgilbert said:


> Every time I start in on what I need to do/buy this week for my preps she says that I have lost my mind and I'm "wasting my money". Does anybody else have this problem or are you lucky enough to have one that doesn't have her head up her butt and see the road this country is heading down? Lol


Hey cgilbert,

Couldn't resist the obvious operative word, so don't take it personal. And, the obvious operative word is....drumroll please...GIRLFRIEND. Not WIFE. Not even FIANCE. Big damn difference in Slippy's world.

I would be very nice, very kind and very caring and let her know that this is important to me and if she can't deal with it then there is a big ole world full of other guys who probably have their little heads stuck in the sand ignoring the fact that this Great Republic is losing the very foundation on which it was built.

All you're doing is attempting to ensure (or insure) that you have the ways and means to take care of the Lady that you love should the path that we are going down continue to slide into a further state of cesspoolism.

Good luck!

(And if anyone else needs some "Couples Counseling" call 1800-Slippy to the Rescue. No ****, ****** or trannies need call)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Originally Posted by Lucky Jim: 
Print out these pics and stick them to the fridge door to remind her it's best to get stuff in NOW while we still can, rather than after it hits the fan.._



mcangus said:


> LOL yes! What website did you get these from?


From all over the net, just type into the google search box words like "looting", "apocalypse", "oh shit" etc..
Here's a couple more pics for the fridge door-

*PREPPERS AFTER SHTF*









*NON-PREPPERS AFTER SHTF*


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

paraquack said:


> ...Seeing what happened to the people of New Orleans taught me that we are only numbers to the government..


Watching Katrina on TV here in England I couldn't help wondering why the people in the low-lying areas of N.O. didn't run for the hills when they saw it coming?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Watching Katrina on TV here in England I couldn't help wondering why the people in the low-lying areas of N.O. didn't run for the hills when they saw it coming?


Well my British Friend, at the time that Katrina hit, New Orleans was a Democrat governed city, in a democrat governed state and those that did not run for the hills were low information democrat freebie taking sub humans who were waiting on someone else to save them. They felt like it was OWED to them to get saved and maybe get some reparations for slavery as well. FUBAR then ensued...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want to convince your girlfriend that you're not crazy, start by not wearing her clothes and making her call you Sheila...

It worked for me. :grin:

This goes along the old adage of "If I have to explain it to you, you wouldn't understand". There are some things that people either get, or they don't. My wife, though not against guns or gun ownership, doesn't quite understand my fascination with them. She's "just not into it". Anymore than I'm into her "crafting". 

She kind of lives in her own little box, which I think we all do. Our box is just different from theirs. And that's okay. I keep doing my thing and she does hers. However, if the need ever arises, she'll appreciate my world far more than hers. 

In other words, don't sweat it, agree to disagree if that's what it takes, and if it becomes a "real problem" or gets hostile, you're not married to her and that's an easy fix. Send her packing.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Watching Katrina on TV here in England I couldn't help wondering why the people in the low-lying areas of N.O. didn't run for the hills when they saw it coming?


I believe some people just didn't take it seriously. That area gets hit with hurricanes all the time, I think at least once a year. Also it wasn't the hurricane that directly caused damage, it was the levees that broke. If the levees held up like they were suppose to, it would have been actually not a big deal. If I recall, there was sort of a sense of peace and relief after the storm passed, but then the levees broke, not right away, maybe hours later? lol can't remember exact details. Katrina wasn't the biggest storm in that area either, forget if this was in terms of speed, size, whatever. I think it was the direction that it went or something like that that made the levees fail.

http://www.media-criticism.com/new_orleans_seawalls.html
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/natural-disasters/2315076

Also who was the idiot to decide to build a town below sea level next to a body of weather that has hurricanes all the time? seriously


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Watching Katrina on TV here in England I couldn't help wondering why the people in the low-lying areas of N.O. didn't run for the hills when they saw it coming?


Come on, what do you expect from people who vote in a dumb A$$ mayor who turns down assistance from the railroads to evac people. "Lilly the water is up to the front steps... Don't worry, Willie, the mayor says everything will be ok. Hey Lilly, the water is coming in the door... Don't worry, Willie, the mayor says everything will be ok. Hey Lilly, the water is neck deep in the living room... Don't worry, Willie, the mayor says everything will be ok, we'll just go up into the attic. Hey Lilly, the water is up to the peak of the roof, I can barely hold my head above water. Lilly? Lilly? Lill, gurgle, gurgle, gurg "

I apologize to those who actually lost their lives or the lives of loved ones in Katrina. This is only meant to show how people, like sheep can be led to slaughter.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If girly doesn't like the idea of spending on a bunker show her these pics to change her mind-

_WIFE- "What's the weather look like honey?"
HUB- "Clouding over a bit"
WIFE- "Oh dear, and mother's coming over later, I hope she doesn't get caught in the rain"
HUB- "Nah she'll be alright"
WIFE- "Well come in dear and shut the door"_


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

paraquack said:


> By the end of August 2005 I had a wake up call. I saw the hand writing on the wall. Seeing what happened to the people of New Orleans taught me that we are only numbers to the government. They don't care about us individually. We are only a number, soon to be a statistic on some computer report. Because they don't personally know us, they could care less if we live or die. I for one will not be a statistic on some DC idiot's computer printout if I can help it.
> *Everyone will someday have an epiphany* and know they must prepare for a disaster. Unfortunately, most of them will not realize the need until a few seconds after the SHTF event. Hurricane Katrina and the wonderful job done by the government to abate the human suffering caused by the hurricane that was forecast 5 days ahead of time to be a *BAD* one was my wake up call.


BINGO AMEN BOOYAH AND RIGHT ON BROTHER!

Living on the Third Coast we were always "somewhat" prepared for a Hurricane, but Katrina was a HUGE wake-up call for us. Then in the years following we saw several more storms hit the coast between Biloxi and Corpus Christ. Each one a cluster for the people involved but we managed to get an 11th hour appeal and the storm swung just west or east enough that we were only minorly inconvenienced.

Then the inevitable happend... We got Hurricane IKE shoved right up our collective asses. One day I was at work, the next day I was part of a MASS Exodus up I-45 that left thousands of people stranded on the road when their plans (or lack there of) fell apart. It looked like crazy Mad Max stuff and people were going bat-$#!+ crazy. We were smart and took the back roads to avoid what had essentially become a quasi-zombie apocalypse. After IKE roared through Dallas still a strong Cat-1 Hurricane, we loaded up and started the secret ninja infiltration into Houston to fight off the looters and repair damage to the home and neighborhood. Fourteen days later I got to take a warm shower.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Most has already been covered. She probably doesn't even realize she preps. Like having a credit card just in case and what not. May be a generation thing, my Dad was an iron worker who made good wages, but came through the depression, wasted nothing and saved for a rainy day. Rubbed off on me.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Watching Katrina on TV here in England I couldn't help wondering why the people in the low-lying areas of N.O. didn't run for the hills when they saw it coming?


I watched the same events unfold in Australia

the biggest highlight was the evac centres, one of our news programming shows done a massive report on it

a stadium was the evac centre, where there was no law, no food, no water, rape gangs, it reminded me of the movie blood diamond

then they done a search and rescue for "survivers" and this gave us types a really bad name

there was no LAW or law enforcement, so people holding up in their homes took the law onto their own hands, shooting at anything within range, and "hindering rescue efforts" for people that dont want to be rescued

the 2010/2011 Brisbane floods, was a massive eye opener, had a friend that lost power for 2 weeks, I wasn't directly effected

2010?11 Queensland floods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but this is my back yard, I watched the unfolding of this event very very closely, most of Queensland was effected, (look at a map Queensland is a large state)

took 48 hours before state of emergency was declared for Brisbane, within 4 days the Australian army was giving aid, evac centres needed to be evacuated, over this circus I got to witness a real event, a real response, and how people react, before this I was a 50/50 person, have enough stores for a few days (just in case) and I had some faith in government attempting to get things to normal in a timely manner, some country towns were cut off for months!!

with more events happening, you got the cat 5 that hit Asia, a cat 2 warning in Townsville (the was a single mum crying on nat TV because the shelves were empty) and lots of other events from war to civil unrest over the world that come up on the rear times on the news, and a comment Mrs pheniox makes gives me the warm and fuzzies

THAT WONT BE US


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> for most wimmins in the US buying them jewelry and flowers will get you what you want!! Throw in some compliments and she will forget all about your tin-foil...
> 
> Just be careful, too much of the above and she might stop being your _girlfriend_... Then the real trouble begins!:lol:


My wife told me that she has enough jewelry. Yup, 'tis true. I don't buy because I have to bribe my way to something, rather, I buy simply because that is how a good man treats his loving bride! She never expects stuff and is far more frugal than I am. She was actually upset last night about ordering herself a couple of pairs of summer sandals to wear to her new job. Because of that, I've been able to open-heartedly bless her with good stuff, like the emerald and diamond set that she just discovered is real gem stones and not costume jewelry. True story! She figured that the stones were so big that they couldn't be real. When I said they were she just about fainted. I'll buy her more -- we have a 40th anniversary coming up -- but for now we're doing other things.

She does love flowers and so do I. I've worked a big part of my life in agriculture or horticulture and find that taking time to look at and smell flowers is one of God's best gifts to us. So, I keep her in flowers of all sorts, some of which she dries, all of which she tends and arranges (she is a skilled professional florist but not currently doing that as an occupation). Flowers in our house are never for "make up" issues. They are so we don't have stuff to make up for.

Oh, and she loved the new fermenting crock. Pickles first, then kraut.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Wives will roll their eyes no matter what your hobby. When my wife married me she assumed itd be different because i dont watch sports or leave the toilet seat up. But But it just turned out that i had plenty of equally boring [to a woman] hobbies.

Once you have kids you can use family safety as a good excuse. Women cant argue with that...well they do anyhow, but at least youd have an excuse.
Is this chick hot enough to to be worth the headache?


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

get her to watch this

is a good movie, get some popcorn






then get her to watch this news special






Then get her to hold still for 6 more ins of news






Might want to mention that there is still a $250,000 rewards for billy bob knowing about fiber optic cables and there locations but just drunk with a gun.

Then you can look up some info on a ferc (federal energy regulation commission) in march they issued a report listing 9 of the 55k power stations that if hit at the same time by the exact same attack used in california would wipe out the grid for years, problem was they named the stations and the report was pulled, you can find reports about it though.

Bingo, Instant Hardcore Prepper..... Well less than 2 hours anyway, and you don't need to say much at all.

I wonder if billy bob has friends, anyway, get her to do that and the lights will come on


----------



## cgilbert (Jun 13, 2014)

Is this chick hot enough to to be worth the headache?[/QUOTE said:


> Hell yes she is, the best thing I've ever had


----------

